# mounting JKI stones to bases



## mpukas (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey Jon. I'm looking to mount the stones of yours that I have to some bases. Do you have recommendations/suggestions for a suitable base material and methods? Anything to be mindful of that may not be immediately apparent? 

I've got access to some really nice scrap strips of marble that a local stone yard will give me. I'm a little concerned that will make the stones rather heavy, especially when they're all together in a box. I could also get some clear cedar instead. 

I'm planning on getting waterproof epoxy. I'll rough up the surface of both faces to get a good bond. My stones haven't seen water in a while, so they are dry and moisture in them when mounting shouldn't be an issue. 

Thanks much! mpp


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2014)

i use quartz countertop scrap pieces... marine epoxy works well too

they do get heavy though.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 11, 2014)

Just go down to a local marble/granite countertop place. They've always just let me have my pick of the cutouts and scrap found in the dumpsters.


----------



## Matus (Jan 22, 2016)

Waking up an old thread here, but it would not make sense to start a new one on the same topic. 

I have mounted one natural stone to 10mm thick hard PVC base and it works great. The advantage is that one can cut a PVC sheeth to size with wood saw and it is also much lighter than a composite tile or counter top material. 10mm thickness seems enough - I could not notice any flex when I was testing the PVC before gluing the stone to it. I will be mounting this way my Gesshin 400 soon.

I did mount my Gesshin 6000 on a counter-top sythetic 'stone' material and that worked great too (no photo yet, sorry).

My only advice would be not to make the base too much wider than the stone as it could get in the way when the stone will get very thin.

This is my Hakka mounted on a PVC base:


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 22, 2016)

West Systems sells GFlex epoxy that would be great for bonding two pieces with different coefficients of expansion - better to have the epoxy give than have your stone crack.


----------



## krx927 (Jan 26, 2016)

Recently I was reading that some people use regular silicone to glue the stone to the base. This to facilitate removing if need be.

Anybody tried this? Does it work?


----------

